# Penzeys spices:  Any opinions?



## Cooking Goddess

Poking around on the internet one night, I ran across either an article or recipe that mentioned Penzeys Spices.  Has anyone ever bought from them?  If so, how is their quality?  Were you satisfied?

I just got my catalog in the mail the other day and it looks intriguing.  Considering checking them out.  There is a retail store about an hour from our house.  Not exactly somewhere you could pop in to pick up a little basil for supper, but the right distance for a nice spring drive.  As a bonus, our favorite Jewish deli is on the route between here and there.

The catalog itself it very interesting.  Hoping their spices are just as delightful.  If you've used these let me know if you were happy.  Thanks!


----------



## merstar

Hi CG,

I've been buying Penzeys spices for years, and they're excellent. I love love love their cinnamon, herbes de Provence, fines herbes, smoked paprika, garlic powder, toasted onion powder, and many, many more.

P.S. Ooh, what I would give to have a great Jewish deli in my area!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

merstar said:


> ...P.S. Ooh, what I would give to have a great Jewish deli in my area!


merstar, that deli (Rein's Deli) "in my area" is 37.5 miles away!  It is on our route between MA and OH and we used to stop there every time we were returning home.  We now have a great diner we stop at, sometimes each way.  If you're ever on I-84 in the Newtown, CT area (yup, _that_ Newtown ) you just have to stop at Blue Colony.  Yummmm....

The reason I'd like to go to their shop is because you can sniff each and every spice and blend they sell.  I'd better go well-armed with tissues - I'll probably end up with a sneezing fit!


----------



## pacanis

Excellent quality, CG. Their garlic powder smells like you just chopped up some fresh. I buy all my spices from Penzeys, unless I'm buying something specific I need right now. Then I wish I had ordered it from Penzeys.


----------



## justplainbill

Penzeys is generally very very good.


----------



## letscook

I was looking also at one time and was directed to Penzey and ordered from them, they have a good selection pricing not to bad. Fast shipping also
In fact I just received a new catalog in the mail yesterday.


----------



## Hoot

I have ordered stuff from them from time to time. Never been disappointed.


----------



## GotGarlic

I like Penzey's, too. Really good quality, and they usually include a bonus item with your order. Sometimes it's a couple pieces of whole cinnamon or nutmeg and sometimes it's a small jar of something. I've bought their sets as gifts, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Worth every penny I spent.  I love Penzey's and their spices.


----------



## Andy M.

Another endorsement for Penzeys.  I bought online for years and then they opened a store nearby.  I'm fortunate enough to be about a half-hour from the Penzeys store in Arlington, MA.  Actually, I'm due for a trip very soon but I have to take inventory first.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I love Penzeys. They have a store about 5 minutes down the road from me. I'm in there so much, I should own stock.


----------



## Andy M.

I think it's a good thing that my Penzeys is as far away as it is.  I could spend a lot of time and money there.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I have to be very careful there and take a list with me. Even then, I sometimes stray from the list. 

Whenever I return from Penzeys I always expect the usual "You spent HOW MUCH?" from DW.


----------



## pacanis

Thirty minutes is a bit far, but five minutes would be perfect to be able to stop in there and pick up an item or two as needed. I've been out of their Greek seasoning for a while, but don't really need anything else at the moment to get an order together. Mail order has it's good and bad points. Having one of their stores so close would be sublime.


----------



## Andy M.

In addition to carrying all the usual herbs and spices, they have a host of proprietary blends that can be very good.  I use the 4S seasoned salt a lot.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> In addition to carrying all the usual herbs and spices, they have a host of proprietary blends that can be very good. I use the 4S seasoned salt a lot.


 
It didn't take me long to burn through their free sample of Mitchell Steak Seasoning. It's a nice blend that I use on grilled chicken wings often, besides an occasional piece of beef.

I'll have to try their seasoning salt. I'm out of Lawry's anyway and it will help construct an order.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> It didn't take me long to burn through their free sample of Mitchell Steak Seasoning. It's a nice blend that I use on grilled chicken wings often, besides an occasional piece of beef.
> 
> I'll have to try their seasoning salt. I'm out of Lawry's anyway and it will help construct an order.




I haven't tried the Mitchell.  We are hooked on the Weber Chicago Steak Seasoning.  It's outstanding.


----------



## pacanis

Those Weber spice bottles with their domed lids are cool to boot!


----------



## jennyema

I love Penzey's too.

I bought some stuff at the Spice House in Chicago a few weeks ago and they are also good but I like Penzey's better.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

OOooo, you guys cannot believe how much I am looking forward to our expedition tomorrow.  I'll feel like Marco Polo when he traveled his spice route to China.  Perhaps Himself and I should find some sort of Asian restaurant for a dinner out. 

********************************


Steve Kroll said:


> I have to be very careful there and take a list with me. Even then, I sometimes stray from the list.
> 
> Whenever I return from Penzeys I always expect the usual "You spent HOW MUCH?" from DW.


Funny you should say that Steve.  I googled Penzeys reviews late last night and found a website/blog (thekitchn.com) with a review of the MA Penzeys store.  A comment that had me chuckling was  I left and was like 'I'm so proud that I only spent $60 in there!'  This could be a budget-buster trip.



Andy M. said:


> I think it's a good thing that my Penzeys is as far away as it is.  I could spend a lot of time and money there.


See ^above^ comment. 

_AND in anticipation of just how much I might spend tomorrow I'd better start looking for an easy crock pot beef roast recipe so we can come home to supper...._


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Make sure you take a list...so you can ignore it.  You'd think ordering by mail would make it easier to keep the amount spent down...nope!!!


----------



## vitauta

thanks a LOT guys!! you, and this provocative penzey's thread just now made me spend $30+ for their spices online.  y'all full well know how highly suggestible i am, too....


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> thanks a LOT guys!! you, and this provocative penzey's thread just now made me spend $30+ for their spices online. y'all full well know how highly suggestible i am, too....


 
I blame Andy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> thanks a LOT guys!! you, and this provocative penzey's thread just now made me spend $30+ for their spices online.  y'all full well know how highly suggestible i am, too....



You don't even want to know how much Andy and Company got me to spend on my first Penzey's outing.  I had to remodel my pantry...


----------



## Dawgluver

Love Penzey's too!  I usually order online, and then I discovered Baby Bro lives near one so it's a mustgo when we visit.  We sent them a Penzey's gift package as part of a wedding present over a decade ago, and they loved it.


----------



## bakechef

Another vote for Penzey's!

Most of my spice cabinet is from there.

Favorites are.. cinnamon (penzey's blend), cocoa powder (I buy it a pound at a time), taco seasoning, sandwich sprinkle (awesome on veggies), 4s season salt, chili seasoning, pacific fine sea salt (fine grind, sticks well to popcorn), I have many of their blends that I use every day, along with various herbs and spices.  I'll often put off buying something until I can get to Penzy's!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm not sure we're headed to Penzeys tomorrow.  After all the comments that point out how totally irresistible their products are Himself is thinking this may be a bad idea.    I had started going through their catalog to check off and circle the things I want to either check out or buy, got only as far as "celery seed" (use it in my Mom-in-law's spaghetti sauce recipe) and already it looks like I'll be cooking at home for the next month just to save money and justify my purchases.  

And we WILL go tomorrow...or I'm going on strike and Himself can make his own meals.  It could get ugly.


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm not sure we're headed to Penzeys tomorrow.  After all the comments that point out how totally irresistible their products are Himself is thinking this may be a bad idea.    I had started going through their catalog to check off and circle the things I want to either check out or buy, got only as far as "celery seed" (use it in my Mom-in-law's spaghetti sauce recipe) and already it looks like I'll be cooking at home for the next month just to save money and justify my purchases.
> 
> And we WILL go tomorrow...or I'm going on strike and Himself can make his own meals.  It could get ugly.




i'm confident that you will prevail in the penzey's battle against himself, cg! btw, did i miss the post where you explained how it occurred that you first began referring to your honey in the third person?  

celery seed in spaghetti sauce?  is there a story that goes along with that too?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> i'm confident that you will prevail in the penzey's battle against himself, cg! btw, did i miss the post where you explained how it occurred that you first began referring to your honey in the third person?
> 
> celery seed in spaghetti sauce?  is there a story that goes along with that too?



Never explained it.  Basically, so many refer to their spouse as "DH" or "DW" I just wanted to be different.  Plus, our favorite Irish pub, run by husband and wife immigrants, started it.  The proprietor has a nametag that reads "Himself" rather than "Brendan" (his name).  His wife Claire is, of course, "Herself".  And their most trusted right-hand man and manager is tagged "Yeoman".  Thought it was cute and have stolen the idea.

The spaghetti sauce is one of two things his Mom taught me "the way _he_ likes them" so that I had a shortcut to Himself's favorites - and his heart.  I've tweaked the recipe over the years to make it a bit healthier, but nothing that has affected the quality or taste.  Both celery seed and celery salt are in there in small doses but I'm not messing with those - the sauce is great!


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> Never explained it.  Basically, so many refer to their spouse as "DH" or "DW" I just wanted to be different.  Plus, our favorite Irish pub, run by husband and wife immigrants, started it.  The proprietor has a nametag that reads "Himself" rather than "Brendan" (his name).  His wife Claire is, of course, "Herself".  And their most trusted right-hand man and manager is tagged "Yeoman".  Thought it was cute and have stolen the idea.
> 
> The spaghetti sauce is one of two things his Mom taught me "the way _he_ likes them" so that I had a shortcut to Himself's favorites - and his heart.  I've tweaked the recipe over the years to make it a bit healthier, but nothing that has affected the quality or taste.  Both celery seed and celery salt are in there in small doses but I'm not messing with those - the sauce is great!



care to, dare to share, cg?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> care to, dare to share, cg?



I'll happily share the spaghetti sauce recipe when I don't mind typing it out.  Don't have it anywhere I could post quickly.  The other thing his Mom taught me was how she made her breaded pork chops.  It was a little different than my own Mom's way so I learned her way too.  Really didn't matter since Himself pretty much hasn't met a pork chop he hasn't liked.


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'll happily share the spaghetti sauce recipe when I don't mind typing it out.  Don't have it anywhere I could post quickly.  The other thing his Mom taught me was how she made her breaded pork chops.  It was a little different than my own Mom's way so I learned her way too.  Really didn't matter since Himself pretty much hasn't met a pork chop he hasn't liked.




will be looking forward to your intriguing-sounding recipe for spaghetti sauce whenever you are ready to do the typing.  take your time.  a good spaghetti sauce recipe is well worth waiting for....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> will be looking forward to your intriguing-sounding recipe for spaghetti sauce whenever you are ready to do the typing.  take your time.  a good spaghetti sauce recipe is well worth waiting for....



Whoa baby, you wait for this one!  I simmer it 6-8 hours!  Now that Himself is home all the time it's pure torture for him when I make a pot (about 8 quarts at a time).  I used to make it when he was at work so he was never subjected to yummy smells all day.


----------



## Hoot

Cooking Goddess said:


> Whoa baby, you wait for this one!  I simmer it 6-8 hours!  Now that Himself is home all the time it's pure torture for him when I make a pot (about 8 quarts at a time).  I used to make it when he was at work so he was never subjected to yummy smells all day.


Mrs Hoot makes her spaghetti sauce much the same way. She often puts slices of dried chorizo in it (when we can find it). Of course, near the end of the cooking time, I am not above sneaking into the kitchen and stealing a small bowl of the sauce to be eaten with a nice crusty bread.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hoot said:


> Mrs Hoot makes her spaghetti sauce much the same way...I am not above sneaking into the kitchen and stealing a small bowl of the sauce to be eaten with a nice crusty bread.



Funny you should say that!  We had some landscapers working on drainage issues in our yard a couple autumns ago.  They came in to give me their empty coffee cups and smelled the sauce cooking.  I ended up taking out a bowl and a couple chunks of bread to them a little while later.  We gave them good food (coffee all day and fresh scones in the mornings) and they did good work. Bribery!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Penzeys ~ The "Results" Show*

*Oh My!*  I wonder, was Marco Polo that excited when he got to China?  It was fun.  Lots of fun since Himself got bored about 5-10 minutes in and went to the car to read.  I had an hour to myself sniffing (and sneezing) and reading and looking.  Restrained myself from drooling.   And came home with a bunch of plastic bags and glass bottles.

Now the damage.  Can you believe I had only $30 worth of damage?  I did buy a lot of the spices and herbs in the bags since I have spice bottles at home.  I didn't get any of their blends because, quite honestly, I thought there were so many different flavors mixed into each that they didn't smell the way I would want.  Guess I'd just rather blend my own 3-5 items and leave it at that.  There were one or two that were good but they duplicated blends I had at home.

Kinda wish there was closer than 59 miles away.  When we move back to OH we'll probably settle in to the city we moved from when we came up to MA.  That will be only 24 miles away.  Bonus: it's right by a Cleveland culinary landmark, West Side Market.  If you are ever in the Cleveland area you must schedule a stop there - it's priceless!


----------



## pacanis

I've seen pictures someone else posted of that market. It looks awesome.
Sometimes when my sister and BIL take a drive they will head to the Penzeys in Chagrin Falls and I can place an order with them. No delivery charge, lol.


----------



## buckytom

pacanis said:


> I've seen pictures someone else posted of that market. It looks awesome.
> Sometimes when my sister and BIL take a drive they will head to the Penzeys in Chagrin Falls and I can place an order with them. No delivery charge, lol.



it must be really humiliating to live there. 

wasn't it bad enough to call it chagrin, but then to add falls?

lol.


celery seed is an under used spice, imo. it's a sneaky background kind of thing. i use it in steak or chicken rubs.

never thought to use it in sauce, though.


----------



## Hoot

I gotta say that I am green with envy....
The nearest Penzey's store from Casa de Hoot is in Raleigh and I was there a couple of weeks ago but due to circumstances beyond my control, I didn't have time to go spice adventuring. There is a store in Richmond, Va....maybe I will be able to go there soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Oh My!*  I wonder, was Marco Polo that excited when he got to China?  It was fun.  Lots of fun since Himself got bored about 5-10 minutes in and went to the car to read.  I had an hour to myself sniffing (and sneezing) and reading and looking.  Restrained myself from drooling.   And came home with a bunch of plastic bags and glass bottles.
> 
> Now the damage.  Can you believe I had only $30 worth of damage?  I did buy a lot of the spices and herbs in the bags since I have spice bottles at home.  I didn't get any of their blends because, quite honestly, I thought there were so many different flavors mixed into each that they didn't smell the way I would want.  Guess I'd just rather blend my own 3-5 items and leave it at that.  There were one or two that were good but they duplicated blends I had at home.
> 
> Kinda wish there was closer than 59 miles away.  When we move back to OH we'll probably settle in to the city we moved from when we came up to MA.  That will be only 24 miles away.  Bonus: it's right by a Cleveland culinary landmark, West Side Market.  If you are ever in the Cleveland area you must schedule a stop there - it's priceless!



I've never even been near an actual store.  I just have faith in our members and took their word when I got a catalog in my hands.  Yes, I am easily led astray...Very glad you had fun!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've never even been near an actual store. I just have faith in our members and took their word when I got a catalog in my hands. Yes, I am easily led astray...Very glad you had fun!


 
I like their catalog just for the recipes.
I love their portobello tacos.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I like their catalog just for the recipes.
> I love their portobello tacos.



I like it because of the recipes and it's alphabetical...I just have to know what I am looking for and it's right there.


----------



## GotGarlic

I went to the store in Oak Park, Il., when I was visiting my brother and sister-in-law about 8 years ago. They were at work and DH had gone home the day before,  so I got to check it out on my own. Had a great time and have ordered from the catalog ever since. Love the stuff.

I need an excuse to go to Richmond now lol


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> ...celery seed is an under used spice, imo. it's a sneaky background kind of thing. i use it in steak or chicken rubs.
> 
> never thought to use it in sauce, though.



The only sauce recipe I've seen it in is Mom-I-L's.  I don't know why it's there but I've never questioned it - her version is drool-worthy.   I mean, when your own Mom things your MIL's sauce is better you KNOW you have a good thing!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hoot said:


> I gotta say that I am green with envy....
> The nearest Penzey's store from Casa de Hoot is in Raleigh and I was there a couple of weeks ago but due to circumstances beyond my control, I didn't have time to go spice adventuring. There is a store in Richmond, Va....maybe I will be able to go there soon.



Don't be too envious since it was a 60 mile drive one way.  Then again when you live in the swamp you probably have to paddle 60 miles just to get to your car.  If you like to cook and find different things it's well worth the field trip.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like it because of the recipes and it's alphabetical...I just have to know what I am looking for and it's right there.



Um, my spices in my cupboard or in their rack are alphabetical...


----------



## Dawgluver

Hoot said:


> I gotta say that I am green with envy....
> The nearest Penzey's store from Casa de Hoot is in Raleigh and I was there a couple of weeks ago but due to circumstances beyond my control, I didn't have time to go spice adventuring. There is a store in Richmond, Va....maybe I will be able to go there soon.



Thankfully, we only have Penzey's store access when we visit my brother or BIL.  Otherwise, I'd need to build an addition on the house....

I tend to, umm, overdo it, and of course never bring a list of what we actually need.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Um, my spices in my cupboard or in their rack are alphabetical...



Aren't everyone's?


----------



## pacanis

My spice cupboard is arranged S for spice


----------



## Dawgluver

I have a lazy susan in one cabinet, so they go round and round.  And another cabinet with shelves that starts with "J" for jam them in....


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> My spice cupboard is arranged S for spice





Dawgluver said:


> I have a lazy susan in one cabinet, so they go round and round.  And another cabinet with shelves that starts with "J" for jam them in....




See, everyone does it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Um, my spices in my cupboard or in their rack are alphabetical...



Are you CDO?  

Even my books are in alphabetical order by author and then title...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are you CDO?
> 
> Even my books are in alphabetical order by author and then title...



I know I am.  At least a little.  (CDO) thanks for getting it right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I know I am.  At least a little.  (CDO) thanks for getting it right.



labelers and sticky notes are my friends...the movies, spices, music...all alphabetized and I know Shrek puts things away wrong so he can see if I notice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are you CDO?
> 
> Even my books are in alphabetical order by author and then title...



Um, no, I'm not that bad...well I wasn't until...darn you! 

My books aren't alphabetical - don't give me any ideas.  Actually, I volunteer at our town library.  My books aren't _exactly_ in Dewey Decimal order but they are by topics.  At least I haven't put the call numbers on the spi.....hey, that's an idea!  

I will confess to arranging my tops by sleeve length (shorter to the left, longer to the right) and then arranging each sleeve group by color.  I have my own special quirks.

Come to think of it, I bet a thread dedicated to personal quirks would be a blast!


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> I like their catalog just for the recipes.
> I love their portobello tacos.




i'm hoping to be sent a penzey's catalogs along with my spice order from them that i placed online a few days ago.  just to make sure though, i put in a separate  request for a catalog today.  only thing, there is a wait time of 6-8 weeks for the catalog, and i am a girl who is not long on patience,,,,


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> i'm hoping to be sent a penzey's catalogs along with my spice order from them that i placed online a few days ago. just to make sure though, i put in a separate request for a catalog today. only thing, there is a wait time of 6-8 weeks for the catalog, and i am a girl who is not long on patience,,,,


 
Come to think of it I never got a catalog with an order. They always come in the mail separately. We're probably all getting one in 6-8 weeks


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> labelers and sticky notes are my friends...the movies, spices, music...all alphabetized and I know Shrek puts things away wrong so he can see if I notice.



When I was single and living on my own, I had things alphabetized, arranged by size etc..

When I met my partner and invited him over, he was almost freaked out a bit, he is a generally messy person, not at all organized at home (but at work he is).  

I keep my possessions culled with regular trips to the thrift store to keep down clutter and keep stuff organized.  He asked if I had a storage unit somewhere with the rest of my stuff, 

We've found a way to co-habitate, the kitchen is mine, the den is his, he can be messy, I can be neat and organized!


----------



## Andy M.

SO tries to help by emptying the DW for me.  When she does, I spend extra time looking for where she put stuff because it's not where it's supposed to be.

This is me (except I'm not a woman):


----------



## bakechef

Andy M. said:


> SO tries to help by emptying the DW for me.  When she does, I spend extra time looking for where she put stuff because it's not where it's supposed to be.
> 
> This is me (except I'm not a woman):



I'm the organized one, but my partner will reorganize the dishwasher for maximum capacity,  . It looks like there is too much in there, but by some miracle it all gets clean.

But when he empties it, stuff is put in all the wrong places.  When my mom is visiting, the same thing, I can spend a month looking for stuff!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek has slowly taken over the kitchen...I do have a hard time finding some things now.  Then he had a fit about one drawer and said that the next time he looked in there for something he was going to toss everything.  So I went out there and moved ANYTHING that he could possibly need from that drawer to other drawers.  Now it's MY drawer and he can't find anything


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> i'm hoping to be sent a penzey's catalogs along with my spice order from them that i placed online a few days ago.  just to make sure though, i put in a separate  request for a catalog today.  only thing, there is a wait time of 6-8 weeks for the catalog, and i am a girl who is not long on patience,,,,



When I called for the catalog I actually got it just a couple weeks later with my address hand-written on it.  
Just about a week or so ago I got a second, different catalog.  My name and address were typed on and I had a customer number.  I felt so special.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Come to think of it I never got a catalog with an order. They always come in the mail separately. We're probably all getting one in 6-8 weeks


 
I have always gotten a catalog with my order.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Aren't everyone's?


 
Andy, have you been to the one in Arlington on Mass. Avenue? Just walking in the door is heavenly.


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> When I called for the catalog I actually got it just a couple weeks later with my address hand-written on it.
> Just about a week or so ago I got a second, different catalog.  My name and address were typed on and I had a customer number.  I felt so special.



the closest penzey's to me is more than an hour's drive, in richmond.  might as well be four hours away, in baltimore, i'll never drive that far for anything again, except maybe to get to the ocean.  when i did live in baltimore for a brief while, we spent a lot of our free time hanging out at the harbor.  there was a mccormick's spice plant there, and the air was always filled with the aromas of cinnamon and nutmeg, for many blocks around.  lovely. i was well stocked with spices then, and you could get them all for next to nothing by buying the 'irregular' tins.  

it will be interesting to see which will arrive first, my penzey's catalog, or cg's mil's recipe for spaghetti sauce, the one that is made with celery seed and salt. 
i have much to look forward to. i hope cg feels like typing soon, as i have begun to crave spaghetti of late.  i keep remembering the workmen with their bowls of cg's 'green' sauce and dipping bread.  also, i can practically smell the simmering all-day sauce already.  i hope to have on hand all of the seasonings needed for this special spaghetti sauce.  who knows what other surprise ingredients will be called for? 

oh hi, cg.  i didn't see you standing there. just thinking out loud... no, no rush on the recipe....which sunday in may is mother's day this year, i wonder, do you know?


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Andy, have you been to the one in Arlington on Mass. Avenue? Just walking in the door is heavenly.



Addie, that's the one I go to.  It's about a half hour away.

I'm due for a visit as soon as I inventory my spices and toss some older ones.


----------



## bakechef

I love that I live 10 minutes from a Penzy's, what I don't love is that if I try to go on a weekend there is no parking and I'm willing to walk a good distance!  It's a really popular shopping center with awesome restaurants and shops.

I'm gonna have to get there on a weekday afternoon, soon!


----------



## Andy M.

There you go CG.  The vote is in and Penzeys wins a unanimous decision.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

And, apparently, does my preview of my MILs spaghetti sauce recipe. 

_Guess I know what I have to do during one of the two baseball games I'll listen to today..._


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've used celery seed in tomato pasta sauce my whole life.  Just 1/2 tsp to a quart of sauce. OR I use a 1/2 cup of diced celery.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> ...it will be interesting to see which will arrive first, my penzey's catalog, or cg's mil's recipe for spaghetti sauce, the one that is made with celery seed and salt.
> i have much to look forward to. i hope cg feels like typing soon, as i have begun to crave spaghetti of late. ....
> oh hi, cg.  i didn't see you standing there. just thinking out loud... no, no rush on the recipe....which sunday in may is mother's day this year, i wonder, do you know?



No guarantees, but I'll try to get to it sometime today.  I have two baseball games I'll be listening to, but I also have a bunch of windows to wash and screens to wash and put into the windows.  Plus a trip to church between.  It's one thing to sweat the onions, but a whole 'nuther thing when I'm sweating _me_!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek has slowly taken over the kitchen...I do have a hard time finding some things now.  Then he had a fit about one drawer and said that the next time he looked in there for something he was going to toss everything.  So I went out there and moved ANYTHING that he could possibly need from that drawer to other drawers.  Now it's MY drawer and he can't find anything



  On the rare occasion DH wants to retrieve something from some drawer, he's threatened to do the same.  So now he is forbidden from the pots and pans drawer, the dishwasher, the battery drawer, the tape drawer, and the plastic container cabinet.  I refuse to give him his own drawer.  Of course that conveniently means I get to put everything away, but it keeps the peace.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I let him buy two utensil containers yesterday, one for mine and one for his...I also made him get rid of the 6 spatulas he has purchased and disliked.  Does retirement really last until death???  Or can he get called to go back to work???


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Does retirement really last until death???  Or can he get called to go back to work???



Himself has been laid off for a year and a half.  He's half a year away from traditional retirement age so I'm figuring that's what he'll end up having to do.  If our home lives are similar at all you're probably flirting with the idea of which way makes the "tragic, accidental death" look most above question. 

I figure I really love him...even though there are a few times I don't really like him.  It passes, and I keep him.  For the sake of the cat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself has been laid off for a year and a half.  He's half a year away from traditional retirement age so I'm figuring that's what he'll end up having to do.  If our home lives are similar at all you're probably flirting with the idea of which way makes the "tragic, accidental death" look most above question.
> 
> I figure I really love him...even though there are a few times I don't really like him.  It passes, and I keep him.  For the sake of the cat.



Mine forgets I am no where near retirement age...  I have to go to work, I don't have the luxury to hang around all the time.  An 8 hour day is actually a 9 1/2 hour day counting lunch and time to and from.


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> No guarantees, but I'll try to get to it sometime today.  I have two baseball games I'll be listening to, but I also have a bunch of windows to wash and screens to wash and put into the windows.  Plus a trip to church between.  It's one thing to sweat the onions, but a whole 'nuther thing when I'm sweating _me_!




i was only funnin' witcha, cg.  sunday is your day, enjoy. as you so aptly put it, cg, 'let the onions do the sweating.'   today you've got god, baseball and spring cleaning all jockying for room in your playbook...

in the meantime, i'm taking a look at different sauce recipes to see what other tips might be out there.  no matter that you already have the 'best' spaghetti sauce going on, the search for the ultimate uber sauce continues on in its quest....

so, i'm reading through this one recipe that has this brown mystery bag, containing a surprise secret ingredient, to be revealed later--very intriguing.  the recipe continues on for many pages, with all of the usual cast of characters, and colored pictures showing various veggies and seasonings, in different stages of preparedness...so far, this recipe  closely resembles that of most every spaghetti sauce i've seen and made before.

 of course , by now i am eager to find out the identity of the secret ingredient in the paper bag. what could it be?  (i'm hoping it's not a container of celery seed, or nutmeg)

full of curiosity and impatience, i scroll ahead a number of pages to take a peek.
NO!  you know what it was?  the big MYSTERY ingredient?  

it was a jar of EMERIL'S PASTA SAUCE--arrrrggggghhhhh!

cg, i promise to be a good girl and wait-- without complaint, without another word, await your mil's special sauce recipe, whenever the time is right for you....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Spaghetti Sauce Recipe goes live!*

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/cooking-goddess-family-spaghetti-sauce-recipe-85426.html#post1263220

You're welcome!


----------



## Cheryl J

There are several Penzey's threads, but I chose this one to comment on because after reading through it, it was the most fun.   Plus the added bonus of CG's link to her family pasta sauce recipe.   

Anyhow, I just placed my latest Penzey's order, and went a little overboard.    I ordered by phone this time, so I could talk to a real person about the lid breaking on my recently ordered jar of Arizona Dreaming.  I asked her if they would send me a new lid or an empty spice jar.  She pleasantly said they are 100% guaranteed and will not only enclose a new empty jar, but a new full one of Arizona Dreaming as well.  Gotta love Penzey's. 

They have 4 different freebies for the summer issue, all 1/2 cup size. I chose "Fox Point Seasoning". It sounds really good - a blend of salt, freeze dried shallots, chives, garlic, onion, and green peppercorns.  Valued at $9.35 in their catalog.


Anyone order anything lately that you want to comment on?


----------



## GotGarlic

So cool that they did that, Cheryl! They're great. 

I'll just say again that I love their Mural of Flavor seasoning  I cut pita bread into wedges, spray with olive oil cooking spray and sprinkle with Mural of Flavor, then bake at 350F for 8-10 minutes till crispy. Really good with tzatziki. I've also used it on grilled chicken. 

I got the Frozen Pizza Seasoning as a freebie recently. The other night, I sprinkled it on pork chops and then grilled them. Yummy. 

I also bought a jar of sauerkraut a couple of weeks ago; DH likes it on hot dogs. It was bland so I told him to crack some Penzey's caraway seeds with the mortar and pestle and add that to the jar. It's getting better


----------



## Cheryl J

GG, I've got a jar of Mural of Flavor and love it, too.  I'll have to try it on toasted pita wedges, that does sound good.  I usually use it on chicken, I really like the citrus-y undertones.  

"33rd and Galena" chicken and pork rub blend is good, too.   Tellicherry black pepper, paprika, nutmeg, sage, cayenne, crushed red pepper. 

I ordered a jar of freeze dried shallots last time, and love it.  I like it with steamed veggies, and don't always have fresh shallots - this is a really good alternative.


----------



## GotGarlic

Reading through the thread reminded me that I also love the Greek seasoning on pork or chicken and the 4S Seasoned Salt on sautéed or steamed veggies (although I don't steam them often). I just started using the the Tellicherry pepper - that's good, too. And I like the Indonesian cinnamon for baking. DH likes the Chicago Steak Seasoning; I like just salt and pepper on my steak. And I bought the Zaa'tar seasoning last time I was there. Serious Eats has a recipe for grilled whole chicken with a sauce flavored with Zaa'tar. Can't wait to try that.


----------



## GotGarlic

And yes, 33rd & Galena is really good! We used it on smoked ribs three weeks in a row! :lil:


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Reading through the thread reminded me that I also love the Greek seasoning on pork or chicken and the 4S Seasoned Salt on sautéed or steamed veggies (although I don't steam them often). I just started using the the Tellicherry pepper - that's good, too. *And I like the Indonesian cinnamon for baking.* DH likes the Chicago Steak Seasoning; I like just salt and pepper on my steak. And I bought the Zaa'tar seasoning last time I was there. Serious Eats has a recipe for grilled whole chicken with a sauce flavored with Zaa'tar. Can't wait to try that.


 
That's where I had a problem.  I need cinnamon badly - I'm almost out - and couldn't decide which one to get.  I finally got fed up with my indecision and played it safe, and ordered the Penzey's blend.  I've got SOOO many jars and bottles in my spice cabinet already and didn't want to get more than one of the same spice.   Good to know the Indonesian is a nice baking cinnamon. My daughter is a big fan of the Vietnamese.    

Thanks for your other recommendations as well, GG. Like you, for a grilled rib eye, I prefer just s and p.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I know I started this thread. I know I sing Penzeys praises. However, I now also buy from The Spice House. TSH is the original store, now run by Bill Penzeys' sister. You probably know the falling-out they had over spice rights, and not talking to each other for ages. Now they are talking again.

Anyway, over the last couple of years it seems Bill Penzeys has been pushing a political agenda. It doesn't matter whether or not I agree with his views, all I want to do is buy spices! I still shop there, but with some eye-rolling at times.  

I also have found that Spice House has a wider selection of spices, herbs, and seasonings - or at least it seems that way. Also, ounce for ounce, I think most of the Spice House ones are cheaper. And as much as I love Penzeys Greek Seasoning, sometimes it seems way to salty. Surprise, TSH doesn't add salt! Salt is cheap, I can add just a wee bit as I use the unsalted seasoning blend. 

I like the fact that Penzeys has a smattering of stores all around the country. Spice House has just a couple, and they are mostly Chicago and north. From where we are, I can get to one of two Penzeys in under an hour. In fact, I think we're headed to one tomorrow.  

The down side from ordering from Spice House? No free shipping. Unless you sign up for their e-mails and/or friend them on FB. They did offer free shipping on orders of $25 or more both for Mothers' Day and Fathers' Day. I ordered each time...


----------



## Dawgluver

CG, this is fascinating.  I had no idea, thanks for the info!


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, I didn't know about any of that.


----------



## Addie

The following is an email got from Penzy's. I was wondering if any of you got one also. I am refusing the offer. But it does sound interesting. 


Ireland is the focus for our next catalog and we could use your help finding the cooks to feature. We are starting on a three-catalog arc with the theme of “Love People – Cook Them Tasty Food.” After my daughter Teddi and I visited Dublin earlier this month as part of a larger world trip, I’m convinced Ireland is the right place to start. All too often when we think of love, we imagine it as something soft and passive. In Ireland there really is an unwavering integrity to their love for others. Theirs is a love with the power to change the world.


Our original travel plans had Teddi and me ending our trip in Rome, but with Ireland’s May 22nd election to become the first nation in the world to embrace marriage equality by popular vote, I thought Dublin was the place to be. It’s not by chance that Ireland arrived first at where we all are hopefully heading. Ireland’s history and embrace of writers, poets and their ideas has made Ireland a world leader in how we all should treat others. And no surprise, they cook really tasty food as well.


So we are looking for Irish-born cooks that show that robust compassion that makes Ireland so worthy of our respect. If this is you or someone you know, please reply to this email or come visit our website. And as a needle-in-the-haystack piece for this catalog, the art of the Equality Yes campaign is so powerful and so much a piece of galvanizing support for this issue. Both the official campaign art and the custom individual-made pieces that sprouted up across the country were remarkable and so inspiring. If any of you know and could get us an introduction to those behind this art, we would be most appreciative.


Thanks in advance,

Bill
bill@penzeys.com














2402714


----------



## CWS4322

Cooking Goddess said:


> I know I started this thread. I know I sing Penzeys praises. However, I now also buy from The Spice House. TSH is the original store, now run by Bill Penzeys' sister. You probably know the falling-out they had over spice rights, and not talking to each other for ages. Now they are talking again.
> 
> Anyway, over the last couple of years it seems Bill Penzeys has been pushing a political agenda. It doesn't matter whether or not I agree with his views, all I want to do is buy spices! I still shop there, but with some eye-rolling at times.
> 
> I also have found that Spice House has a wider selection of spices, herbs, and seasonings - or at least it seems that way. Also, ounce for ounce, I think most of the Spice House ones are cheaper. And as much as I love Penzeys Greek Seasoning, sometimes it seems way to salty. Surprise, TSH doesn't add salt! Salt is cheap, I can add just a wee bit as I use the unsalted seasoning blend.
> 
> I like the fact that Penzeys has a smattering of stores all around the country. Spice House has just a couple, and they are mostly Chicago and north. From where we are, I can get to one of two Penzeys in under an hour. In fact, I think we're headed to one tomorrow.
> 
> The down side from ordering from Spice House? No free shipping. Unless you sign up for their e-mails and/or friend them on FB. They did offer free shipping on orders of $25 or more both for Mothers' Day and Fathers' Day. I ordered each time...


I haven't ordered from Penzey's, but I had a wonderful time at TSH in Chicago a few years ago when I was in Chicago on business and had a free afternoon. Love the Vulcan salt/spice blend I got there, as well as other specialty salts, etc. The staff were really helpful and I walked out of there with a lot more than I had planned to buy (oops!). It was also so much fun that TSH in Chicago is two doors down from The Olde Oil Shoppe (another oops).


----------



## jennyema

I like them both but I think the people that work at the Spice House in Old Town have waaaaay too much attitude.  Makes me not want to shop there.

For the most part their stuff is very similar, IMO.  But I like some of the stuff specific to the Spice House like the Vulcan salt that CSW mentioned.

Also, the labels for some of the blends at TSH don't list the ingredients, although the ingredients are listed on the store display.  They might have changed that, though.

I live 1/2 from a Penzeys so that's where I usually go.


----------



## Souschef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> .  Does retirement really last until death???  Or can he get called to go back to work???


Has Shrek alphabetized your spices yet?


----------



## Cheryl J

I got my latest Penzey's order last week. The Fox Point, Arizona Dreaming, and Greek seasoning blend were all freebies.  

Fox Point is new, and very good! It's a blend of salt, shallots, chives, garlic, onions, and green peppercorns. It was lovely on tonight's steamed potatoes with butter. 

Someone here recommended the BBQ 3000, I think it was Maelinde....? It smells fabulous and I can't wait to try it. 

I love chives and don't always have fresh, and since the freeze dried shallots are so good, I thought I'd try the chives to have on hand.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Love the chives, *Cheryl*! I have used them in tuna salad, on cottage cheese, in potato salad, scrambled eggs - Oh, you'll find ALL sorts of uses for them.

The "Fox Point" blend is just like the "Lake Shore Drive" blend I got from The Spice House. We had it on our grilled shrimp last week and it was yummy! Next time I get a piece of fish to bake/broil I'll season some bread crumbs with it and use it as a topping.


----------



## Andy M.

I haven't tried much of their blends. I buy just herbs and spices.  I'll have to try some.


----------



## Cheryl J

You're right about the freeze dried chives, CG!  This morning I sprinkled some in my scrambled eggs a bit before they were done, and they re-constituted very nicely.  Could hardly tell the difference between the freeze dried and fresh.  Very chive-y.   Can't wait to try them in other things. 

Andy, you might like the Arizona Dreaming southwestern blend - it's really good sprinkled over avocado.  It's one of my faves and I'm never without it.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl J said:


> ...Andy, you might like the Arizona Dreaming southwestern blend - it's really good sprinkled over avocado.  It's one of my faves and I'm never without it.



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Cheryl J

You're welcome, Andy.

In case anyone is interested....according to their webpage, they've dropped free shipping from $30 down to $20 through this Thursday, July 9th. 

https://www.penzeys.com/


----------



## docook21

I love butter stewed potatoes, the combination of butter and potatoes are always too good. I used to cook in a different manner by steaming the cut up red potatoes in butter and then adding some herbs and spices. I usually get it from Horton Spice Mills in Canada. Among the spices, the chipotle pepper is too good with potatoes. Adding some herbs like parsley will enrich the taste.


----------



## Addie

Welcome to DC. We have a lot of residents of Canada here. As you have probably noticed, we have a large community from around the world. And it certainly makes for a very diversified base of international dishes. So sit back and peruse all the different site and pages. You are in for a fun place to be. Lots of laughs and information.


----------



## jennyema

Cheryl J said:


> Fox Point is new, and very good! It's a blend of salt, shallots, chives, garlic, onions, and green peppercorns. It was lovely on tonight's steamed potatoes with butter.



Fox Point rocks, for sure, but it's not new.  I think it was one of their first blends.  I've been using it for maybe 20 years.

It's my favorite blend because it's curated.  Their newer blends contain way too many ingredients for me.

Fox Point makes good salad dressing and is awesome in tuna salad.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> ...Fox Point is new, and very good! It's a blend of salt, shallots, chives, garlic, onions, and green peppercorns. It was lovely on tonight's steamed potatoes with butter...





jennyema said:


> Fox Point rocks, for sure, but it's not new....Fox Point makes good salad dressing and is awesome in tuna salad.


In my recent Spice House order, I got a jar of Lake Shore Drive Seasoning. It's the same blend as Fox Point; in fact, they mention exactly that in their online catalog:  " This blend is known as Fox Point Seasoning in our original Milwaukee Spice House location". I don't care what they all call it, it was wonderful on our grilled shrimp a few weeks back, and mixed into plain bread crumbs to top some baked fish. Have also used it on chicken and scrambled eggs. Now I want to make potatoes so I can us it like that, *Cheryl*! Maybe mixed into a little Greek yogurt or sour cream to top a baked potato?


----------



## jennyema

Cooking Goddess said:


> In my recent Spice House order, I got a jar of Lake Shore Drive Seasoning. It's the same blend as Fox Point; in fact, they mention exactly that in their online catalog: " This blend is known as Fox Point Seasoning in our original Milwaukee Spice House location". I don't care what they all call it, it was wonderful on our grilled shrimp a few weeks back, and mixed into plain bread crumbs to top some baked fish. Have also used it on chicken and scrambled eggs. Now I want to make potatoes so I can us it like that, *Cheryl*! Maybe mixed into a little Greek yogurt or sour cream to top a baked potato?


 

Lake Shore Drive is the southern version !


----------



## GotGarlic

I came home to our trip to the beach to my Penzey's order. I haven't tried Fox Point before but it gets rave reviews on the Penzey's Facebook fan page. Got that free with a coupon, free shipping with a minimum $20 order and a free sample of Greek seasoning. Yum!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cute, *jennyema*!


It was like Christmas, right *GG*? I love the Greek seasoning, but lately it's tasted too salty to me. When I got an order from Spice House I got their Sunny Greek Islands Salt-Free Seasoning version. It's a little bit different of a herb mix, having a few extras not in the Penzeys version. It will be interesting to compare them one-on-one, just as soon as I'm almost out of the Penzeys Greek.


----------



## sparrowgrass

I love their herbes de Provence--I use it on pork and chicken, and to put on my homemade crusty bread before baking.

Just bought a pound of cocoa--I have a craving for chocolate.


----------

